# looking for tortoise/turtle wholesaler/exporter



## pethk (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello all, 
This is my first post here. I have a reptile pet store in hongkong. Does any body know turtle/tortoise exporter in united states. I am not sure about what species to buy. Any advise from anybody about which species are popular in united states is greatly appreciated. I am looking into buying about 20-40 babies or adults. if you are a wholesaler and export to asian countries, please write to me.
thanks


----------

